# Klasse mixed with Meguiar's???



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I just used the Klasse All In One and then added a layer of the Klasse Sealant. To finish it off, I completed the project with a layer of Meguire’s Clear Coat Gold Class liquid wax. 

My concern is this: because the Meguire’s has petroleum distillates, will it just take off the Klasse?? I know that some distillates won’t mesh with a synthetic. Please advise as I don’t know if I have the vehicle protected after all this work. :confused Thanks!


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Klasse AIO is a paint cleaner, normally used as a prep for finish waxing/sealing. You won't hurt anything by applying the Meg's over it. Now if used in reverse, you might just strip off the Meg's.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats for using the Klasse. That stuff is the BEST. I'd go just with AIO and Sealant, but that's just me. 

I did try to apply Meguiar's #7 Show Glaze over AIO once. Good grief, getting that stuff off was like trying to polish concrete. Never again!

Always happy to hear someone using Klasse.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the AIO and sealant also. I use spray bottles and dilute the stuff with distilled water. The AIO can be sprayed on after washing the car and during drying, it's just that easy. And hard to remove dirt or bugs can be wiped off with the AIO pretty easy and road tar doesn't stand a chance. Once it's good and dry, sun or shade I spray my car down a section at a time with the Klasse sealant and wipe dry with a microfiber towel. I use it heavy but it's really not necessary. If you can see it going on, it's too much. Then I let it sit for about 1/2 hour and buff off with a Porter Cable polisher. If you have trouble getting the sealant to shine, spray a light mist of quick detailer to get the polisher to "bite".
I do my bike, my wife's dark cherry Grand Prix GXP and my 2006 IBM GTO the same way. The results are always awesome! And like the bottle says, you can use the AIO as a car wash solution. Just put a capful in your washwater and wash normally.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

The only problem though with the spray bottle thought, is doesn't the AIO take off previous layers every time you apply?? 

For this reason, I was going to use Meguar's Quick Detail and for maintenance their Quick Wax....all assuming that it won't (since it has Carnauba with the Petro Distilates) strip the AIO.

I'm still lost.:willy:


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Like I stated before, the All In One is a paint cleaner/prep. I does add a simple layer of arylic, but the product is not meant for a lasting protection. The top coat recommended for this product is Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze.
If you want to use the Meg's, go right ahead. Waste of time if you ask me. carnuba based waxes are easily removed by weather & sun. They do add a certain depth to paint that Klasse doesn't, but my car is a daily driver and I get maybe 2 freshly washed looking days before the NJ grime attacks it. I'd rather have the long lasting Klasse protection then the short lived carnuba shine.
And yes, All In One will strip your paint as well as vinegar. Read Autopia's forums under detailing if you want more exterior car tips, it's a great site.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I did use the Klasse Sealant Glaze as well. Thanks for the input.


----------

